# Looking for Jersey Name Transfers. Looking for company suggestions



## ichewa (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm looking for a great quality company that's offering custom name transfers for a cheap affordable price. I am to do a job in the very near future for school jerseys where one's individual name will be on the back. I am currently a screen printer and doing that many individual names would be a bunch of wasted time. I do own a heat press as I did heat pressing before, but if anyone could give 
recommendations of companies that offer this service at a cheap price, that would be awesome.

The quantity I'm looking at is 100-300 if this helps.

Thank you!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You could probably buy a cutter and pay for it with 1 job like that......Individual names from a transfer company will run you 1.50 to 2.50 each.......


----------



## ichewa (Oct 21, 2012)

royster13 said:


> You could probably buy a cutter and pay for it with 1 job like that......Individual names from a transfer company will run you 1.50 to 2.50 each.......


Do you know where I can find it for 1.50 to 2.50 each?

The cheapest I found was for 3.20 base price


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Transfer Express.....


----------



## 1316Promotions (Sep 6, 2011)

F&M Impressions is another good source


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

1316Promotions said:


> F&M Impressions is another good source


I am looking for individual names on their website and see nothing.....Do you have more information about these?....Thanks....


----------



## 1316Promotions (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry...missed the name part.
Transfer Express is the only one I know when you can buy the letters for names.


----------



## upperhandprint (Jan 3, 2013)

We do that at my shop. Depends on color and such, but like someone previous said, a plotter is the way to go. We run thermoflex for most jobs, but can also cut plastisol transfers which I like the quality of way more.


----------

